# Happy coffins



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If ya gotta go, go with a smile.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/happy-coffins-make-funerals-less-grim/19656424


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Some of the designs are quite beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think a lot of haunters here might go for the one that has the beer bottle sticking out of a back pocket


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Roxy, when they go into the light, will it be Bud Light or Miller Lite?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not going to encourage you, I'm not going to encourage you, I'm not going to encourage you...:googly:


----------

